# Need driver for my scanner to download



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

epson v33 scanner driver for windows 7 professional 

I have a Epson scanner and the software disk and I can't get it to install on my computer. I need a driver downloaded. 

So I have found different places to download the driver from. 
My question is....which is a SAFE site to download my driver from ? 

Thanks.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Epson, CNET or Download.com


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you  
I was thinking CNET should be okay. 
Never thought of Epson...


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

ladytoysdream said:


> Thank you
> I was thinking CNET should be okay.
> Never thought of Epson...


Always check the peripheral manufacturer first. They, however, lag if it is new windows OS because they don't want to pony up the new licensing fee to make old stuff work until it gets cheaper. Windows has a driver finder feature but I couldn't tell you how it works or how to turn it on. It just usually works when I need it to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Declan said:


> Always check the peripheral manufacturer first. They, however, lag if it is new windows OS because they don't want to pony up the new licensing fee to make old stuff work until it gets cheaper. Windows has a driver finder feature but I couldn't tell you how it works or how to turn it on. It just usually works when I need it to.


Microsoft has gotten a lot better about driver compatibility. It used to be that different windows versions required very different drivers. But since Windows Vista they work pretty well for later versions of Windows. With only a very few exceptions, Windows 7 drivers work fine with Windows 8 & 10.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Appreciate all the responses, thank you.  

I went to the Epson site first. My scanner was new in 2010. I sure as heck did not want to buy a new one. So Epson site recognized my computer and what I had on it, and the download button was right there waiting for me. I got it all downloaded and did not need to use my disk. After the computer shut off to install and then restarted, the scanner was ready to go. I did a few scans and all is good  

I knew I needed the driver. My computer program did do a online search for the driver but it came up with nothing. So I canceled it. Did a google search and found downloads available, but did not want to click on just anyone. I wanted a safe site to download from. THANKS ALL


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

ladytoysdream said:


> Appreciate all the responses, thank you.
> 
> I went to the Epson site first. My scanner was new in 2010. I sure as heck did not want to buy a new one. So Epson site recognized my computer and what I had on it, and the download button was right there waiting for me. I got it all downloaded and did not need to use my disk. After the computer shut off to install and then restarted, the scanner was ready to go. I did a few scans and all is good
> 
> I knew I needed the driver. My computer program did do a online search for the driver but it came up with nothing. So I canceled it. Did a google search and found downloads available, but did not want to click on just anyone. I wanted a safe site to download from. THANKS ALL


One thing to keep an eye on is making sure no other program hijacks your scanner. I am having some issues on another computer that is Win10 and I seem to have a lot of software competition, especially after updates. For instance, one site I have to download and print from regularly keeps trying to force me onto Word so it will start downloading in that format when it should be PDF and I end up having to download and reinstall the PDF program that has evaporated after updates. We have several programs that have scanner managers and they sometimes will switch control when this high-dollar OCR program is supposed to be the only one controlling it.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have win 7 professional on this computer. It stays as is. 
When I got the computer, it had MacAfee for the anti virus program. When it ran out of time, I would not buy it. I also had a AVG anti virus on this, which is free. In October, my computer had some issues. Took it to a tech and he got the MacAfee off because he said the 2 programs were clashing with each other which was causing my problems. Cost me $ 40 to get it fixed. I am thinking what I have on it now is good. I don't plan on adding any thing else. It is fast enough for me to get done what I need it to. Only other extra is the old office program and the tech was surprised it still worked. I refuse to pay Microsoft $ 10 a month for their office program. Just not happening, as I use office so infrequently. I only plug the scanner in when I need it. Otherwise it is not plugged in. Same for my printer. Only plugged in when I need it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you need a newer Office Program, there is LibreOffice and OpenOffice both of which is compatible with all MS Office programs


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you dont actually need M$ Office for a job, you most likely dont need a large office suite. Though LibreOffice and OpenOffice are fine. For windows I like free version Jarte word processor program. Its lot smaller and still complete word processing program, stuff it generates is compatible with M$ Office, it just wont have all the exotic extras. There is also Abiword. It come with Puppy Linux and there is a free windows version though I dont think the windows version is maintained as well as the linux version.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> If you dont actually need M$ Office for a job, you most likely dont need a large office suite. Though LibreOffice and OpenOffice are fine. For windows I like free version Jarte word processor program. Its lot smaller and still complete word processing program, stuff it generates is compatible with M$ Office, it just wont have all the exotic extras. There is also Abiword. It come with Puppy Linux and there is a free windows version though I dont think the windows version is maintained as well as the linux version.


That's true, the open source Office-compatible applications are entirely satisfactory. The problem is that business are uneasy about using them. American businesses are heavily invested in both Office and Windows, and they are concerned that if they change to something else that they'll take a hit in productivity. That's not something they're willing to risk.

But those policies and decisions aren't being made by IT personnel, they're being made by nontechnical management personnel. Moreover, those policies aren't backed with good technical reasons, they're made mostly by the fear of the unknown. Office & Windows works for them now, and there's no guarantee that switching to LibreOffice & Linux workstations will work as well. What they know for sure is that they've invested a fortune in software & training, so they're staying with it.

It's not all bad. Businesses see Office & Windows as affordable, and there is no denying that Microsoft products are heavily supported. That's a workable arrangement for businesses.

Open source applications & workstation operating systems will never really take off until businesses go with them, and I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Thats why I say if you dont need it for a paying job, then you probably dont need a huge office suite neither M$ or open source. Most home users can get by fine with a small word processing program. And they are much faster if you only have low spec or older computer. Whether a letter or the great American novel, pretty much all you really need. There are also small spreadsheet programs too if you need one. Small one that comes with Puppy that I've found will open most M$ spreadsheets. Again doesnt have all the bells and whistles. But it opens almost instantly on low spec computer. Hey if you are Daddy Warbucks and have latest generation i7 computer with 16GB ram, go for it, obviously you can afford it. But if you have old laptop or one of these mini cloud book laptops with 2GB ram, you will appreciate less bloated software.


----------

